

Ask HN: Any Moscow HNers? - mgkimsal

I'm going to be in Moscow next week and would love to meet up with some HNers while I'm there.
======
hispanic
Might want to give HackerNewsers a try:
[http://hackernewsers.com/users.html?User[city]=moscow&Us...](http://hackernewsers.com/users.html?User\[city\]=moscow&User\[countryId\]=643&User\[timezone\]=&yt0=Search)

~~~
xentronium
There are only two results, one of whom is me, and I am 350-400 km from
Moscow, which is kinda far, even to see a fellow HNer.

------
mgkimsal
Gosh everyone - I just got here a few hours ago - thanks for the replies - a
few people emailed me - I'm at mgkimsal@gmail.com. It seems like getting
together on the 24th or 25th is good for some people as a starting point. Is
there a place in Moscow that is good for an informal meetup?

I'm near the Dobryzinski(?) metro terminal but can meet anywhere I can get to
by metro.

------
mgkimsal
Hello all:

Danil has organized a lunch meeting:

We are meeting up on April 25 at Digital October's Progress Bar at Noon.
Please, come by everyone! <http://digitaloctober.com/progress-bar>

This is a Thursday - I look forward to meeting up with all of you!

------
yolesaber
If anyone is in St. Petersburg, I'm in town for an academic conference and
would love to meet up sometime this weekend!

------
ati
Wow! I thought there's lot more HN-ers in Moscow. I'm one of them, anyway.
variomap@gmail.com, Alexander.

------
sashka
Drop me a line too. asd@mokote.com

------
anton_gogolev
Hey-hey! Moscower here, my email is in the profile.

------
Aksilon
I'll be there on 24 & 25th. danil[at]danil.cc

------
zackzackzack
I'm here for the next month or so. @ZackMaril

------
nyddle
Hello! Drop me a line nyddle@gmail.com

------
cwiz
hey! drop me a line at s@indoornavigation.ru

------
greenlander
I live in Novosibirsk, Russia. If any HNers are out here in Siberia
(unlikely), I'd like to meet them!

~~~
Aksilon
Ha-ha, I'm on it! Let's meet up!

~~~
greenlander
email me: cgreenlander@gmail.com

------
anisbd
HI I Love moscow

